# Crescent-faced Antpitta (Colombia) + How I Use Topaz Denoise AI)



## Glenn Bartley (Feb 13, 2020)

Just back from a few weeks in Colombia. Here's a shot of a very tricky-to-see Antpitta. What a beauty!







In case anyone is interested in seeing how I use Topaz Denoise AI to remove noise from higher ISO images like this one I just posted a video on Youtube explaining my process.

You can find it - HERE


----------



## Click (Feb 14, 2020)

Great shot. Well done, Glenn.


----------

